# Recommendation for thinning peanut sauce?



## Ravich (Dec 21, 2013)

I made some peanut sauce with a recipe I like from thai food tonight and froze some of it. I want to use it for wraps and such, but while the flavor is great, when the sauce isnt hot, it becomes solid, instead of saucy, making it hard to use.


Are there any recommendations for thinning sauces like this without altering the flavor too much? I dont think adding coconut milk will help, because often times coconut milk can be close to solid at room temperature. Do I just use water and make sure to add it while it is still simmering so that it doesnt separate?

Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Dec 21, 2013)

Ravich said:


> I made some peanut sauce with a recipe I like from thai food tonight and froze some of it. I want to use it for wraps and such, but while the flavor is great, when the sauce isnt hot, it becomes solid, instead of saucy, making it hard to use.
> 
> 
> Are there any recommendations for thinning sauces like this without altering the flavor too much? I dont think adding coconut milk will help, because often times coconut milk can be close to solid at room temperature. Do I just use water and make sure to add it while it is still simmering so that it doesnt separate?
> ...



Just a thought, but what about peanut oil? Try it on a little bit first.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 22, 2013)

Give us the recipe for the sauce and we can then make an informed recommendation. I generally would use some of the liquid ingredients or maybe just stock or water.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2013)

Could you just re-heat the sauce?


----------



## Ravich (Dec 22, 2013)

Could reheat, sure, but I want to be able to keep it in the fridge for a while, and reheating it every time will reduce its lifespan, right?

Here is the recipe:

1 half can coconut milk in saucepan, let it bubble, add 3 tsps massaman curry paste and blend. Add 2 Tbs fish sauce, 1 Tbs sugar, and 1 Tbs chunky peanut butter, let simmer for 3-4 minutes. Add remaining coconut milk, stir, and turn heat off.

Thai Satay

It is for peanut satay, so it's actually not really supposed to be too saucy I suppose.



My mom mentioned that perhaps the peanut butter, depending on the brand, has an ingredient to make it congeal, and using a more "organic" brand that isnt solid at room temperature might help.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2013)

I think adding a little water or coconut milk would do it. And actually, the oil in "natural" peanut butter separates more readily, so the PB is very stiff and the oil has to be stirred back in. So I think you're better off with a conventional brand.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2013)

How hard is that sauce at fridge temperature? Could you remove the amount you want to use, with a spoon? Then you could put that in the microwave for a very short while or add a small amount of boiling water and stir.


----------



## Ravich (Dec 22, 2013)

I can spoon it out at fridge temperature and spread it onto whatever I want to use it on, I just want the convenience of it drizzling on easily. This is a real first world problem scenario, so if I just have to try adding water to the next batch and see what it's like that's fine.

Although now that I think about it, there is a peanut salad dressing on the website I should compare.

Thai Salad Khaak

Looks like the only difference is adding water and a bit of vinegar. Guess that solves my crisis :P


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2013)

There are always options


----------

